# Under the Christmas tree, what do you want for your fieldwork next year?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

someone to work for me so I can spend time training


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

remote launchers are the best, don't stop at three, get four. that way, if you have to, you can help them out on a conceptual mark and for the doubles, you can first run them as singles and then a double without having to reload. TRUST ME on this, lol. I do most of my training alone nowadays. Also, get the full-sized, not the smaller ones, the rubbers stretch out fast and they don't launch a duck nearly as far. Luckily I started with full sized but my friend started with smaller and is now finding them useless and is slowly buying full-sized as he can afford it. If I could fit another two in the car, I'd get do it. six are better than four!!! OMG it never ends!

I want a range finder, hands down, lol! I don't know why I just don't go out and buy the stupid thing!! 

I want a crazy field puppy too!!! I'm hoping my wishes come true one day!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Remote launcher
A puppy
10 points added to my average on my ATA average card


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

A package of 3 Zinger Winger G5 launchers with electronics and cases and spare rubber bands: about $2100 without shipping. Now I have to think about the vehicle I need to haul all that in......


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love some holding blinds. I can of course justify buying launchers, but I feel that blinds are expensive for what they are.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'd love some holding blinds. I can of course justify buying launchers, but I feel that blinds are expensive for what they are.


Holding blinds are easy. Two electric fence posts and some camo material.
Step-In Poly Fence Post, 48 in. - Tractor Supply Co.

I want a puppy - working on that, and some new electronics. Maybe another winger.
Some training ponds would be nice too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with you, about the blinds, I've held off on those and thought about making my own, I know how to sew, but what kind of fabric do you recommend that would hold up for the weather? I use those stakes for my blinds, I love them with the ground we have here, and I can get them right here in town. 

Stacey, I got the bigger car, and I can only fit four inside. I don't have cases for mine, I don't think its necessary, nor is the extra rubbers (although I got mine for free) but I do think that the extension cables are very worth it. I have both 25 feet and 15 feet and use them every day. So two transmitters for four wingers. I have Gunners Up.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I agree with you, about the blinds, I've held off on those and thought about making my own, I know how to sew, but what kind of fabric do you recommend that would hold up for the weather? I use those stakes for my blinds, I love them with the ground we have here, and I can get them right here in town.
> .


Here is one link for blind material. I would use any outdoor camo fabric;
https://www.fabric.com/home-decor-f...timber-outdoors-camouflage-denier-fabric.aspx


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks a lot!! You have gotten me off my butt to do this.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't sew, so maybe I'll try glue or masking tape lol.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I can't sew, so maybe I'll try glue or masking tape lol.


You can use iron on sewing tape, that's what I did. Much easier.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

TrailDogs said:


> You can use iron on sewing tape, that's what I did. Much easier.



Wow, I had never even heard of that stuff! Thanks!! I'm going to do this.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'd love some holding blinds. I can of course justify buying launchers, but I feel that blinds are expensive for what they are.


I used camo ripstop, drys fast and light weight.
Outdoor Fabrics - Fleece, Nylon & More - Outdoor Wilderness Fabrics (OWF)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I made holding blinds about 6 years ago with fence step-stakes, camo cotton fabric, grommets, a glue gun and some zip ties. They've worked tirelessly since then with zero maintenance or repair. Handy little buggers 

OK I would love to get about a dozen large plastic goose shells, between my training partners and I we have most all of the other gadgets but I'd like some good, realistic silhouettes/shells for land. 

I'd like a CH, TD & SH on Bally and CDX & AX/AXJ on Slater before 2015 is done and for Fisher to keep on keepin on!!!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> I made holding blinds about 6 years ago with fence step-stakes, camo cotton fabric, grommets, a glue gun and some zip ties. They've worked tirelessly since then with zero maintenance or repair. Handy little buggers
> 
> OK I would love to get about a dozen large plastic goose shells, between my training partners and I we have most all of the other gadgets but I'd like some good, realistic silhouettes/shells for land.
> 
> I'd like a CH, TD & SH on Bally and CDX & AX/AXJ on Slater before 2015 is done and for Fisher to keep on keepin on!!!


I find these to be the best silhouettes: Big Al's Decoys Store
Easy to store and use. Ask Santa for an order of geese or ducks! I have the Eastern duck set and love them.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I would love to get Winter's MH and CDX in 2015 and then maybe a puppy.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Santa may think I am a greedy if I list everything that I would like for Christmas.

A third cage for the dog car
A light weight trailer for all the training equipment
The RRT Versa Launch 

If Santa wants to he can throw in my birthday, Valentines, Anniversary and whatever other dates in there as well.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like Lexx to actually pick up the dead bird once he gets to it and realize it's not that yucky! :doh:

Would also like a CD, CDX and TD on him.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't we all want puppies? I want a nice puppy from a field dog breeding.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Don't we all want puppies? I want a nice puppy from a field dog breeding.


What do you think the third dog car cage is for. I mean, I think Santa can read between the lines!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> What do you think the third dog car cage is for. I mean, I think Santa can read between the lines!


I'm slow. It finally dawned on me why you wanted a third cage!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

NO -- NO PUPPIES 
Quite content with the ones I have now!!!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> NO -- NO PUPPIES
> Quite content with the ones I have now!!!


Definitely a puppy for me in the near future.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like a house with a nice yard and a car that can fit three crates. I'd like a field puppy too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL I wonder how many of us will end up with new puppies this year? It will be nice to share new puppy stories here!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

DH cuts me off at 3 dogs. Lucy's in heat right now, hmm....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> DH cuts me off at 3 dogs. Lucy's in heat right now, hmm....


Had to do LOTS of work on DH about #3. And then of course I still had to make him think it was his idea about #3. Sometimes I think men are much harder work than dogs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I want Santa to bring me some new knees so I can keep up with the new puppies once they get motoring after Christmas. 

Some new tubing for the trusty old strongarms would be nice too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a nice wish.

My left knee is arthritic, I have patella tracking disorder, and it is acting up.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

For now, because we're just starting I want Ella to willingly pick up birds (haven't gotten that far yet but she won't pick up a wing, sniffs and licks but won't pick it up). The first time we were at the trainers he didn't know if Ella had enough drive for field work, but since then she has become obsessed with retrieving so I think there's hope. I'd also like to be able to have her do her first trial before the end of next year, but I don't know if we'll be able to go that fast because of my work schedule. I can't train as much as I'd like.

Other than that, an SUV that will work for bringing Ella around with me. I have a convertible now, which I'm keeping, but not too good for this type of thing. Can't really bring her far in the Mustang. Been borrowing my mom's Ford Edge to bring her to classes, but with the crate I have I have to fold down the back seats to fit it in there. Thinking of that, I would love for her to start loving car rides and not drooling and panting and shaking. I try to ignore it so I don't encourage it, but it makes me feel guilty and hasn't made it improve at all 

I wish I could get another puppy, but that won't be feasible for a while. Probably another couple of years.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

do you want to do field trials or hunt tests? I know nothing of field trials but I know that a junior hunt test you should be able to do in the fall if you work with her twice a week, which based on your posts, you do.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
I just measured my SUV. I don't think I can fit 3 or 4 launchers and 2 crates in my vehicle. I was looking at the regular launchers from Gunners Up and Zinger Winger. They are pretty long and wide. I could make it work if I only had one crate. But then I can't fit my sled with my ducks in my SUV. I don't think I'd want to put them on top and take a chance of screwing up the electronics. How do you haul yours around, or do you just use them at home? I have a trailer, but it's not enclosed, it's a flat bed we use for our raft. Trucks are a pain in the neck unless you can drive in 4 wheel drive all the time up here in the winter, SUV's are so much better (or vans). Ugg!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the trainer focuses on hunt tests, as well add prep for actual hunting. So probably a hunt test.

That's good to know. I try to train with her every day, so we end up training more days than we don't train. Even if we aren't working on our "homework" we do some retrieving.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> MOP,
> I just measured my SUV. I don't think I can fit 3 or 4 launchers and 2 crates in my vehicle. I was looking at the regular launchers from Gunners Up and Zinger Winger. They are pretty long and wide. I could make it work if I only had one crate. But then I can't fit my sled with my ducks in my SUV. I don't think I'd want to put them on top and take a chance of screwing up the electronics. How do you haul yours around, or do you just use them at home? I have a trailer, but it's not enclosed, it's a flat bed we use for our raft. Trucks are a pain in the neck unless you can drive in 4 wheel drive all the time up here in the winter, SUV's are so much better (or vans). Ugg!


I have the mini zinger winger, they have a good throwing height and distance, you could use them up to at least 200 yards with good visibility. We also train with white shirts so there is a visual of the gun station.
I just lay them on top of my crates in the car.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a CR-V (read: small car). My BF built a platform for the crate to sit on top of and the wingers (full sized Gunners Up) go under the platform. However, I have no rear seats. Molly's crate sits sideways (she comes out the rear passenger doors) and the second crate will face the trunk door.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I just bought a 2015 tahoe and I have four full-sized gunners up (375$.) I put the third row down and it folds flat. I have two SUV size crates and they sit side by side in the back of the car where that third row goes. Two wingers slide between them if you believe it or not. Then I have enough room to put the other two on top of each crate. AND I can still have my two kids sit in the back seat!!! I have people calling me about buying the tahoe just based on my set up alone. I just keep the electronics part facing up on the two that slide in the middle of the crates. 
When I get my third puppy I will put another crate in the second row if I need to bring all three dogs with me. If I wanted to get more wingers I'd have to put them on the roof rack but that is a lot of work for a short training session.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Ill take photos next time I stick them in. It doesn't take more than five minutes to load up.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You normally unplug and remove the electronics from wingers when not in use. (That way you can protect the expensive parts from damage or loss and bring the receivers inside and recharge them.) So you can carry the wingers on a cargo rack on top of the car.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought she was talking about the connector part on the winger. I keep that on top so as to not have it get bent or anything. The transmitters I just keep in my bag.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Although I have a great training group with generally anywhere from 3 - 10 members at any particular training session, I have moved to a residence that puts me a bit too far to travel for any weekday/before work training sessions. Hence, although I have plenty of nearby grounds to train on, I have no throwers during the week and, thus, have a need for launchers (which can handle ducks and bumpers).

So, how about a product review on remote launchers?
* Gunners Up
* Son of a Gun
* Zinger Winger
* Mini Zinger
* any others?

Plus, which electronics?
* TriTronics/Garmin
* Dogtra

I like durability and simplicity (which, in my opinion, generally go hand in hand).

I'd appreciate any comments/reviews/suggestions/warnings/etc.

Thanks,

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So on that note, how about range finders?

I'm looking at a Vortex. Lifetime warranty. $380. A bit more spendy than I like, but it's a very nice unit. Nikon's seem cheesy. Bushnell's are nice, but you need to spend a lot to get one that is sealed.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Stacey, have you seen those light aluminum small trailers? I have the manufacturer and dimensions at home. Will post again later that info. 
Figured I rather do that with the 4Runner and have more space for the three cages - plus DH would not have it other way. They are very light weight and you can manually attach or remove.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We have a Leica Rangemaster. It works great.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

FT- my old trainer only used Gunners Up and had Dogtra electronics. He had them out in the open on top of his dog trailer and they always worked. when I got mine I went with that because I already knew how to use them and they are very simple. My friend got the son of a gun because he had a smaller car at the time. He HATES them. He said that after the rubbers loosened they would barely throw a duck. So when we train together we always use mine and the one GU he bought recently. 
I didn't get one of the transmitters I ordered in the mail once and GU customer service was very nice and promptly sent it out. 
I looked at reviews on zingers when I bought my GU just in case they were better. The general consensus were they performed about the same but the price of the new zingers are outrageous. So for me, price and easy performance played a huge role. 

As far as range finders I was looking a Bushnell that was 100 bucks. Are they bad at that price? I just want to see how far my marks and blinds are without always pace counting. It gets old counting every step I take. Literally. BTW it is 29 steps for 50 yards with my stride if anyone cares, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel that the latch on the Gunners Up launchers are much safer than the Zinger Wingers. Loading a Zinger Winger makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Small Car Trailers You can do Big Things with a Little Car Trailer! Travel - Work - Cargo

I still have to decide between the Voyager or the Prowler. I have not yet calculated all the dimensions that I need. Especially if Santa will get the RRT Versa Launcher. 

A bit bumped down abut the RRT Launcher, today I overheard Santa talking about bird launcher and "female" customized shot gun. Why can't 'Santa" just do the shooting and let me handle the dogs? Now lots of "female" energy will have to be wasted in re-directing Santa. 

As far as electronics I like Dogtra.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We have 3 Son of a Gun launchers with TT electronics and except general maintenance, they have always worked flawlessly. I would happily recommend them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

On rangefinders you want one with a seal on any opening so they don't get wet inside. If you spend a little more you can get a rainproof one that has that seal. If you spend a lot more you can get a waterproof one. I'd like one that is rainproof and fog proof. I'll be using it for more than just dogs. It will get robbed by my DH for use on job sites for our construction company. So it needs to hold up to a lot of abuse. Then if we head out caribou hunting this winter, it has to handle the cold too. That's why I was leaning to the Vortex. The warranty is good enough that you can run over one and they will replace it.

So the next thing I was thinking of was a drone. Wouldn't it be cool to have it up in the air viewing your dog running. You could either watch from your iPad in the ground as your dog runs or replay it later? They haven't made them illegal for hunting up here yet, but I'm sure that's coming soon. In the meantime...

A trailer might be nice. Then you add a camper and then you need a flat bed for the ATVs and on it goes!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska

Caribou hunting???

I think you are a real woodsman (woodswoman?)

I'll bet you are as tough as nails.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ha ha! George you're funny. My husband is tough as nails, I'm just along for the ride. I'm a city kid from Chicago that just somehow ended up in Alaska. DH he's the one you want to meet and hear the stories. He's been everywhere and done just about everything. He became a pilot in 1981 when he was 17 back in 1981. Bush pilots have all the great stories!

I do have a caribou hunting story for you. Reindeer are domesticated caribou. There's a farm north of Anchorage that raises reindeer. They offer reindeer pulled sled rides at Christmas time for the kids. They are still a farm and also sell the reindeer meat (it's sold at the grocery store). They also have another way of making money. They sell canned hunts to Asian hunters. For some reason Japanese like to come here in the winter. A few years ago the farm had a bunch of families they were taking around in the reindeer sleds at the farm. At the same time in the next corral they had a group of Japanese hunters stalking reindeer in the pen. All the sudden the poor kids found out the hard way that Rudolph is really dinner. It was a scheduling error on the farmer's part for sure! Remember Sarah Palin and the turkeys? There you go. Only in Alaska.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG I had to read that out loud to my husband. We are both laughing and cringing at the same time. 

Me and my husband were looking at upcoming hunt tests this spring on entry express and saw two in the North Pole, AK. Matt was all let's go! ha ha!!! Who knows? Maybe one day we'll come up for a test.....(that won't be for years and years but ...)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My Christmas list:

1. Rural land that I could train on daily. Tough in downtown Toronto. We make do with parks during the week. 

2. If I get #1, then I'd like remote launchers. No use buying them now. Can't use them in Toronto parks. 

3. More time to train. See Barb's wish list way up on page 1.

4. Someone to throw bumpers/birds for me when I'm not training with my trainer and group.

5. Did I mention more time?

6. If I had ALL that ^^ - then I'd also want another puppy!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
If you come up, you and your husband will have it great! Since you are military you'll be able to rent all kinds of great stuff. From fishing boats and ATVs to snow machines and trucks with trailers. North Pole is right next to the base and you'll probably be able to stay right there in their accommodations really cheaply. Did you look at our tests there in 2014 and see how small the entry was? It's a nice way to spend the weekend and you'll like the people. Very easy. Let me know if it works out in your schedule and I'll help you with your trip.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> My Christmas list:
> 
> 1. Rural land that I could train on daily. Tough in downtown Toronto. We make do with parks during the week.
> 
> ...


Number one is something I could definitely use. A good place to train. I've been using my front yard and a local sports field. Okay for now but I don't think it will be ideal later on. And definitely more time too.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the full size GU and Dogtra, both have been reliable.

BTW Sportdog has lunch electronics out now too.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish for better health so I feel like training. Jige would love that too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V said:


> I wish for better health so I feel like training. Jige would love that too.


I hope that everything is OK with you, General V.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Stacey, thanks for the offer. I never thought about staying on base, shoot, I have a friend that lives up there we know from OCS days. When you fly your dog to AK do you need to get the dog health clearances like you do going overseas?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Alaska Airlines is usually who people fly up here. They require the usual health certificate (means just a rabies shot) that any vet can do for you. By the way, no fleas, ticks, heartworm, lepto, etc.! Won't that be nice! We do have mosquitoes though especially in June when the tests are in North Pole. PM me if you have questions about flying dogs. If you use Alaska Airlines they fly into Miami, Orlando, and Tampa direct to Seattle. Anyway I have the whole dish on all that. Cost of flying on Alaska Airlines all the way up is $100/dog each way, so $400 for both dogs to vacation in Alaska with you. AK Air is super organized about flying dogs. So no worries! Just don't forget your woolies and rain gear and boots. But definitely check with your friends, they'll know more about renting stuff up here on base. :wavey:


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks, Stacey. I've flown my cats back and forth to Europe 6 times so I'm familiar with that process with the vet but I wasn't sure about the domestic side of things. Sounds like it is the same thing. Man, I'd be so worried about boarding them in the cargo area,  my cats always flew in the cabin with us. 
When the kids are out of the house we've decided to use dog tests as a means to travel the US. We've gone all over Europe but barely anywhere in the US. We've always wanted to go see AK!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How about walkie talkies? I was thinking about getting it for our close by training but I would also need it for when we go field trial training- that means I need to be able to set it with the other people. I spent the evening reading up the reviews on Amazon on the Motorola MS355R FRS Waterproof Two-Way. Loos like it withstands rain and also floats in the water. 
I normally tie the E-collar transmitter to my belt loop and then use the clip to my hand pocket. That way I can use it either clipped to my pocket or just in my hand and if needed let it drop along my leg without worrying about losing it. I guess I could do the same with my left hand pant pocket with the walkie talkie.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> How about walkie talkies? I was thinking about getting it for our close by training but I would also need it for when we go field trial training- that means I need to be able to set it with the other people. I spent the evening reading up the reviews on Amazon on the Motorola MS355R FRS Waterproof Two-Way. Loos like it withstands rain and also floats in the water.
> I normally tie the E-collar transmitter to my belt loop and then use the clip to my hand pocket. That way I can use it either clipped to my pocket or just in my hand and if needed let it drop along my leg without worrying about losing it. I guess I could do the same with my left hand pant pocket with the walkie talkie.


I bought a set of those walkie talkies after dunking my less protected walkie talkie in a cup of coffee. The MS355Rs are kind of heavy (I wear mine on a lanyard, so I feel the weight), but they have lasted over a year ... maybe two. They are good with battery life despite their range.
Whatever you get, make sure that they have the sub-channels (the MS355Rs do have the sub-channels).
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have 4 Motorolas but I don't think they are the waterproof kind. I numbered them with paint so I can make sure to collect them all before I head home. They are super nice to have. What a waste of time walking back and forth yelling hey at each other. The ones I have only hold a charge for the day. They look like they will work a second day, but you can't trust the meter on the screen. So I've learned to charge them every night if I'm using them more than one day in a row. I would definitely buy them again. Right now they are $60/pair. I don't know anything about the different channels and sub-channels, they don't seem to bother us up here. We never seem to have any interference.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> The ones I have only hold a charge for the day. They look like they will work a second day, but you can't trust the meter on the screen. So I've learned to charge them every night if I'm using them more than one day in a row.


You are obviously WAAAAAAY more conscientious than I am ... I just cannot do rechargeable radios ... I never remember them until I'm out training! :doh: So the first thing that I do with rechargeable batteries is remove them ... I know my limitations.
FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you both! I went ahead and ordered them today. Amazon said they will be in by Friday. Hope to be able to try them out this weekend. I have no clue what the boys have at the hunting cabin, I know they are all Motorola so if needed I guess I can connect them or just get another pair for the future. 
When I was helping this weekend, I was in the long mark which retired behind the hill, there was no way one could even yell all the way from there. It was hard enough to see when the handler lifted the hand up (haha and I just had my eyes checked a couple months ago). 
I was bumped down a bit afterwards when I was told that those set ups were much easier than an AA trial. But still not bad for a first try. 
I plan to be better prepared next time with at least all the needed equipment.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So I've decided to buy 3 launchers. After measuring my SUV, there is no reasonable way to have all my stuff inside without it being a super tight fit. So we came to the conclusion that it all needs to go on top. So now I need a box large enough to put all the stuff inside. Trailers are hard. They are hard to park, hard to turn if the tongue is too short, hard to keep track of if you have a flat tire or a bad bearing, and something else I need to register and insure (can you tell I own a construction company with a half dozen or so trailers already). So now I'm on the hunt for the right roof top box that will fit the launchers and a couple bags of birds. I'll also need a step that I can get up on top of my SUV. Now I'll have to remember that stuff is on top when I get home and not hit the top of my garage door opening. Any ideas for boxes on top? DH is willing for fabricate something, but I hate to bother him. I need something simple that will hold up in Alaska weather and road debris (we gravel our roads in the winter instead of salt).


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Wow, Santa may think I am a greedy if I list everything that I would like for Christmas.
> 
> A third cage for the dog car
> A light weight trailer for all the training equipment
> ...


A third cage for the dog car - In the works, ordered CHECK
A light weight trailer for all the training equipment - still looking at options
The RRT Versa Launch - CHECK CHECK CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU SANTA!!!!!! What a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So I mentioned to a few people up here about getting a few launchers and blinds. I had a bunch of people want to join the order. Shipping to Alaska is extremely expensive once you reach the size of a launcher or blind. So I've worked a deal with my freight carrier and it looks like I'll be placing an order for 16 launchers and at least that many blinds! If we consolidate the order it basically doesn't matter how many we order, the price for freight stays the same. I had no idea that many people up here would want to ship up blinds and launchers. I wonder what that will do to our training groups, since we won't need each other so much to get birds thrown, now that everyone will have launchers? The launcher company is also offering us a deal since we are buying so many. I'm looking forward to trying mine out.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> ... it looks like I'll be placing an order for 16 launchers and at least that many blinds! ... I wonder what that will do to our training groups, since we won't need each other so much to get birds thrown, now that everyone will have launchers?


That's awesome! I wish that my cheap_ _ _ training partners would dare to dive into their wallets and spend money like that on training equipment (okay ... I'm sure that they'd like for me to do the same ).
I wouldn't worry about the dissolution of the training groups, wingers are not the same as live gunners, so you'll still need each other.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> ........I wonder what that will do to our training groups, since we won't need each other so much to get birds thrown, now that everyone will have launchers? The launcher company is also offering us a deal since we are buying so many. I'm looking forward to trying mine out.


That is great that so many training partners got together! That is the way to do it. 

As far as group training I would not worry much about it. Even with three launchers you still need the people in there to have an extra bird and help the dog succeed on the triple or double. At least I would want that. 

There have been times when I was alone at the training grounds so I used it to play/train. Throw the bumper for one while the other was still at the line (steady at the line thru play). Put both at the line, went close to the shore and threw the bumper in the water, the one whose name was called had to go get the bumper. Again steadiness and water work. 

Now that we started working on blinds it is OK to be by myself and with the Versa Launch I can still mix the blinds with the marks. But I rather train with a group and do my own thing before or after the group leaves. 

For the blind work I found that my Bozos respond better to run a couple marks and get some of that initial extra energy out and then finish with either marks or play bumpers.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> I bought a set of those walkie talkies after dunking my less protected walkie talkie in a cup of coffee. The MS355Rs are kind of heavy (I wear mine on a lanyard, so I feel the weight), but they have lasted over a year ... maybe two. They are good with battery life despite their range.
> Whatever you get, make sure that they have the sub-channels (the MS355Rs do have the sub-channels).
> FTGoldens


Yup they are heavier. I actually tie them to my left belt buckle and use the pocket holder on my thigh pocket. When I train alone the MS355R is replaced by the versa transmitter. 

The e-collar transmitter is tied to the right belt buckle. 

On the lanyard I only keep the whistle and duck call. 

The starter pistol is in the back pocket/holster. 

I need that order, I am not that fast at picking out of the lanyard exactly what I want in a matter of seconds. Each pant pocket has a designation - :doh:


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Stacey that is fantastic about the wingers, I think that honestly this will just make your training groups better. If everyone brings there then you can have a ton loaded up and more people can be at the line discussing what is happening with the dogs.


----------

